# Horse bolting randomly when led



## MarniL (30 April 2017)

So I've had my boy for around 6 months now. I bought him from a friend that had him for less than a year before her circumstances changed. She was very honest with me about this 'quirk' he has. When being led he will occasionally bolt sideways; there is no warning when he does this, he can be leading like a dope and then in a split second he's off! There's honestly no holding onto him - I've tried and hit the deck! He's only done it a handful of times, but now that the herd is in their summer field we have to walk through a big field (their winter field, which is now going to be hay) to get to the yard.
Earlier in the week he bolted twice in ten minutes - the first time he just backtracked and cantered back to the gate (we weren't far from his field thankfully, but there were workers with diggers nearby and my heart skipped a beat) and the second time he galloped around the big field for around 15 minutes before finally slinking back over to me long enough for me to grab his lead rope.

Obviously, this isn't safe. But he's 22 - I highly doubt he's going to change this habit. After the excitement *ahem* of the other day, I led him up the hill in his bridle with a lunge line attached, just in case. Of course he led beautifully. I don't particularly want to have to lead him in a bridle every time though, so does anyone have some thoughts/opinions of what I could try? Has anyone had a horse do this before? I've looked at control halters etc. but don't have much experience of them hence my asking on here. I should also mention that he is usually led in a rope headcollar.

Thanks in advance for reading this essay! &#128514;


----------



## claret09 (30 April 2017)

I would suggest you get yourself a monty Roberts daully, use a lunge line and wear a hat. the daully will give you a bit more control than just using a normal headcollar - I load using mine. day to day I use a rope halter again it has a bit more control than a normal headcollar. hope that helps


----------



## Auslander (30 April 2017)

I've had one with this "quirk". Spike the Spare, who is well known on here for trying to die a few years ago. 
I can hold onto most horses, no matter what they do - but not him! The trick was extremely well practised, and he gave no warning either. I was lucky enough to have my own place, with the gate to the road kept closed, so I just rolled my eyes and let him get on with it. 
I had a controller strap attached to his headcollar, which stopped him pretty successfully https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/?iid=39057...1&device=c&campaignid=805981323&crdt=0&chn=ps


----------

